# anyone tried raves naked espresso?



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

has anyone tried naked espresso? I thought a kg of Italian Job and one of this for a change from fudge and jampit.Would appreciate any reviews,dont know if its new or Ive been so focused on current favourites I havent noticed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bignorry said:


> has anyone tried naked espresso? I thought a kg of Italian Job and one of this for a change from fudge and jampit.Would appreciate any reviews,dont know if its new or Ive been so focused on current favourites I havent noticed.


Not tried it mate, be interested to hear what you think about it. Try pulling it a few different ways ,full shot ,ristretto and let us know .


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I had it,liked it,better than sig blend for me,solid espresso


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

well, ordered a kilo to give it a try and threw in 1kg of Italian Job and it takes it to just over £25 so free delivery also.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I usually get a couple of kg and split it into 250g bags and freezer it. Does stave off the staling by quite a bit.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I like to leave the beans 8-10 days then open and if its good to go I will take 250g in a tin,250g in a resealable coffee bag and freeze the rest by folding the bag over tightly then clingfilm well and freeze this bag.This allows me a couple of days of that bean then I can dip into the freezer or open next bag if its ready.seems to work and have not noticed any great depreciation.


----------

